# Dog fight



## JJ2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Situation: Dog was out of kennel and ran to neighbors house. Totally not normal for her to do in 4 yrs of having her. She got chewed up by Pit that has history of killing another neighborhood dog that got in their yard. 1) Should I address the owner? 2) Should I not I say anything? .....( And before everyone pounces on it - I know! Keep my dog in my yard!).... .. 



_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## oldways (Aug 31, 2012)

Check your city or county ordinances on dogs. State law too. I think if the dog has a history and if it was reported its suppose to be in a approved pen unless a able body adult or person is there to control the dog. I deal with this type of thing for time to time. Hope it helps you. Oh yeah keep your dog in your own yard. I hope your dogs ok..


----------



## JJ2 (Aug 31, 2012)

I rode by property again. Dog is standing in the yard outside of chain link fence. I am headed to the vet to pick mine up now. Puncture wounds in neck and chewed up ear. Will the ordinance even matter if it was my dog in his yard?


_Posted from Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## oldways (Aug 31, 2012)

Where I work it does (Vicious animal ord). The state law changed last year pertaining to this type of thing It would be worth checking on. Maybe someones child next time.. We require a minimum pen of 5x10 with top and floor and three different locking devices, and that just the pen. But there has to be a repot filed in order to persue it...


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 31, 2012)

So let me get this straight.  Your dog went on their property and was attacked by their dog on their property.   Personally, I would not expect anything from my neighbor if that happened to me.  Now if that dog did that on my property to my dog, then they would be paying a vet bill.


----------



## JJ2 (Aug 31, 2012)

I think we missed the question. I just was curious if I should address the owner. Not try to get money from him just let me know that it happened. If it was his dog that came on to my property and attacked my dog then there would be a vet bill along with funeral services


_Posted from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## bobman (Aug 31, 2012)

yes you should talk to him and no you shouldn't report it the dog was just defending its own turf pretty normal for many dogs, his pit should be behind a fence for both dogs safety but your dog was the aggressor.

Theres a big difference between a dog that will bite another dog and one that will attack people


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 31, 2012)

bobman said:


> yes you should talk to him and no you shouldn't report it the dog was just defending its own turf pretty normal for many dogs, his pit should be behind a fence for both dogs safety but your dog was the aggressor.
> 
> Theres a big difference between a dog that will bite another dog and one that will attack people



This.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 31, 2012)

What you gonna say. Well my dog came over here and yours attacked it??? Id say well no crap. You think!!!


----------



## JJ2 (Sep 1, 2012)

I think if one of my three dogs chewed on another dog, even if in my yard, I'd want to know that. I see on here that most of you missed the point. It's not that I'm mad. I just asked if I should tell the guy....  Oh, and just a thought to CHEW on - My kids, both under age of 9, have been instructed to get off their bikes and out of the road if a car is coming........Never mind...... its not worth it.

For those that care, my dog is OK, two puncture wounds to the back of her neck and a chewed up ear. 10 days of antibiotics and pain medicine.

Thanks to everyone that expressed how crappy of a dog owner I am for letting my dogs get out. .......




_Posted from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## SonyaS (Sep 1, 2012)

So how do you know his dog doesn't have any marks on him? Did you get up close to check?  The fact your dog has bites to the ears and neck implies there was a squabble, she was not attacked while running away (bites would have been on her sides and back end).

Funny, you just said if HIS dog had gotten into YOUR yard and a squabble ensued you would have promptly killed his dog, yet when your dog gets into his yard and a squabble ensues you expect him to apologize to you? Cause honestly that is what it sounds like, you expect to go over there to "tell him" and then if he doesn't apologize you will get annoyed (seeing as how you have kids etc...).

I would tell him and I would apologize for your dog being loose. Be nice about it and even suggest his dog is very beautiful, and you hope he stays safe because you noticed he got out the other day and you worry about traffic blah blah blah...  Virtually every dog owner has occasionally had a dog get out, it happened to you, don't be so quick to judge if it happens to another neighbor.


----------



## JJ2 (Sep 1, 2012)

As previously mentioned, and proven again, I'm not expecting anything. Sonya, what your reading and how you are reacting is just my point to this posting. My original post was to ask if I should tell the man; Thus, allowing him to check his dog for wounds. I have not once mentioned an apology or payment. Had the man shot and killed my dog while they were fighting in his yard, ask my old neighbors, I've always told them to shot em if the feel threatened. Did I walk up there and demand an apology? Have I talked bad about his dog? Have I talked about how he handles his dog? I stated there was a fight, just as the title reads, which would mean at least TWO were involved. It is not titled DOG ATTACK! It states that MY DOG was out. What if I go and tell the man and he decides to put the dog down because of the fight?????? That would just make matters great!

Don't be so quick to respond to maybe how you would react. I asked a simple question. Opinions, plus feelings - everyone is gonna have there own.  




_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Mommyzirra (Sep 1, 2012)

I think the responsible thing would be to notify your neighbor. I'm sure you'll apologize, but mainly so they can make sure their dog is ok. I'm sure you would want them to tell you if the situation were reversed. Hopefully they are pretty understanding. Sometimes stuff happens!


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 2, 2012)

JJ
Yes, tell the guy about it. The previous attack, is it fact or suspected. If fact, then report this event to the athorities. The owners can be mad if they want but I would not want any chance of it happening to a child. Pits are an odd breed. I would love to have another female but did have a male put down cause he killed other dogs. I was unwilling to take the chance of him getting to a child. I love my dogs but any child is more important.

John


----------



## donnie mac (Sep 5, 2012)

John you are correct. If theres a chance a child coud get hurt, they need to be put down


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 18, 2012)

Our "code" where I live is: If someone's animal is causing a problem,we will talk about it and work out a solution.If it happens again,the animal will disappear with nothing said.

I love living in the country where dogs can run free,but if you let one off your property and it continuously causes problems,it is bound to either "disappear" or get hit by a car on the highway.

To answer the question: I think you should go talk to the bulldog owner [_calmly!_] about what happened and come up with a solution that suits both parties.


----------



## jcb11realtree (Sep 22, 2012)

with me  i dont care whos dog did what if his dog killed my dog i would kill his dog if my dog killed his dog i would kill my dog people always try to make everything so lawful these days when i have problems with dogs that come in my yard i try to find the owner and tell them to keep there dogs out of my yard and if they dont well i call them and tell them to pick up a dead dog in my yard


----------



## DukTruk (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm going to address one of the "side" issues that has come up several times in this thread.  Just because a dog attacks another dog (or even dogs), do not automatically assume that it will attack people (or kids specifically).  Dogs are not kids and kids are not dogs.

We have dealt with some of the THE MOST VISCOUS dogs in this area.  Most of them that would attack other dogs weren't aggressive to people at all, and vice versa.  There have been a very select few that were just aggressive to everything.

You should let your neighbor know, but as others have said there's not a lot that can be done.  I don't think its worth reporting in an "official" capacity.


----------



## georgiabound (Sep 23, 2012)

The simple fact that you have posted this question here is enough to tell that YOU think you need to let YOUR neighbor know of the incident. Do what you feel is right.


----------



## panfried0419 (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't even see why he should talk to the neighbor. His dog got lose, trespasses, and got attacked by a dog protecting its property. Pretty open shut. Admit fault and move on. I hope the neighbors dog is ok.


----------



## Davans (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes you should let your neighbore know about the encounter and apologize. Make sure his dog is ok and hope he does not report you and your dog. 

If a dog comes into our yard my dog will probably kill it. If the offended dog is bad enough to over power mine I will kill it. 

If your 2 year old child comes over to my house my dog will kiss it clean and protector it with her life. A child can poke her kick her pull her tail and she will take it. But if you got a cat in your pocket we will have a problem.

Yes she is a Pit and the sweetest dog I have ever owned. But she ain't gonna have another dog in her yard!

No reason to report the neighbores dog in my opinion it did nothing wrong.

Hope both dogs are good to go.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 24, 2012)

Davans said:


> Yes you should let your neighbore know about the encounter and apologize. Make sure his dog is ok and hope he does not report you and your dog.
> 
> If a dog comes into our yard my dog will probably kill it. If the offended dog is bad enough to over power mine I will kill it.
> 
> ...



This has happen to one of mine three times !! All the times it was a large dog that got mine !! My dog is a 16 lb fiest dog !! He has been chewed up, ran over and stomped by the horses. I am beginning to think the little feller at 14 yrs old has nine lives !!

Nothing I felt I could say !! He was the one out of bounds !!


----------

